# Ontario Spring Classic



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll be there.
Really looking forward to it!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry Dave, I'm skipping it.

Chris


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

araz2114 said:


> Sorry Dave, I'm skipping it.
> 
> Chris


Maybe see you at Caledon the weekend after next.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The weather forecast says soggy for Saturday and sunny and pleasant for Sunday. The participant list is on the Archery Canada website.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Any good scores today?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Stash said:


> Any good scores today?


Sorry Stash, I cant remember the scores. My score is not worth posting. LOL.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

from what I understand

Simon Roussou mens compound
Craig Voorn silver

Cami womens compound
Fiona silver
Dawn Grosko bronze I think

Venessa Lee womens recurve


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

Had a great time, it was nice to meet other fellow archers! 
Very well organized.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Heres the scores. http://www.archerycanada.ca/en/tour...2012-ontario-spring-classic-results-201269a10


----------

